# 3DMark 11 vorgestellt



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Futuremark hat nun auch ganz offiziell einen neuen 3DMark angekündigt.

Er wird nach der verwendeten DirectX Version *3DMark 11* heißen und soll natürlich auch ausgiebig Gebrauch von deren neuen Features wie Tesselation und Compute Shader machen.
Passend dazu gibt es eine Teaser Seite mit einem ersten Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z50J7JHms_I
Die gezeigte Unterwasser-Renderszene scheint sich wie schon früher angekündigt an James Cameron zu orientieren.


Quelle:
techpowerup.com


----------



## Klutten (24. Mai 2010)

Grandiose Bilder, aber die Musik toppt das Ganze noch mal. 

Ich hab dir mal das Breitbild-Tag gegönnt.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch mal eine herrliche News .
Eine Frage, DX11 only oder auch DX10-Unterstützung  ?

mfG,
Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr schick und sehr gute Atmosphäre. 
Täuscht das, oder ruckelt das Video?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich hab dir mal das Breitbild-Tag gegönnt.


Thx.

Es sieht auf jeden Fall mal so aus als hätte man aus Vantage gelernt.
Es kommt halt doch nicht nur darauf an am Ende eine Bewertung aus zu spucken sondern man muss auch dem Auge was bieten wenn man nicht von Unigine und Co überrollt werden will.


Explosiv schrieb:


> Eine Frage, DX11 only oder auch DX10-Unterstützung  ?


Es wird wohl reines DX11, allerdings beinhaltet das ja auch Fallbacks für Shadermodell 4 (und auch 3?!) Karten, also darf man wohl gespannt bleiben(ich würde allerdings nicht damit rechnen das was anders als DX11 Hardware geht).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Mai 2010)

Die Grafik macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2010)

So jetzt habe ich das das erste mal gesehen .......und ich tip mal ich werde das noch sehr oft sehen 
Dann habe ich ja jetzt schon zwei Gründe Win 7 zu nutzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder ruckelt das Video?


 
Ist halt gleich so gemacht wie es die meisten sehen werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Die Grafik wird man nie in einen Game sehen.


----------



## fuddles (24. Mai 2010)

Ich sehs schon demnächst bei mir übern Bildschirm *ruckeln*^^

Echt schicke Grafik.
Mit FullHD und ner 480GTX glänzt das Ding bestimmt ordentlich.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2010)

Bin mal gespannt mit welcher Hardware der 3D Mark flüssig läuft.
Auf jeden Fall siehts genial aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist halt gleich so gemacht wie es die meisten sehen werden


 
Vier GTX 480 reichten halt nicht aus, dass man während des Ablaufens mit Fraps ein gutes Video davon machen konnte.


----------



## SuEdSeE (24. Mai 2010)

sieht ja ganz nett aus das ganze


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

Da freue ich mich doch nochmehr auf meine neue Hardware 

Sieht echt nicht verkehrt aus! 
Bin gespannt was noch neues zusehen ist!

Ich denke auch das es nur für DX11 ist!

Gruß


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Mai 2010)

Was Msi wohl für die Werbung auf den U Botten latzen musste?^^
Bin mal gespannt ob der 3DMark endlich gut mit Kernen skaliert - bin mal gespannt wie sich AMDs damit schlagen.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand meine zuvor gestellte Frage beantworten  ?

*@Threadersteller*, hast Du keine Infos dazu gefunden?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Hab ich doch .


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

Was denkst du warum am Ende von dem video steht:

The Gamers Benchmark for *DirectX 11*

hmm mal überlegen 

Gruß


----------



## Explosiv (24. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich doch .



Oh Danke, das stand vorhin noch nicht da, oder ich habe es übersehen  !
Schade, hätte mir auch DX-10-Abwärtskompatibilität gewünscht, aber es gibt ja noch Vantage.



Muhuj schrieb:


> Was denkst du warum am Ende von dem video steht:
> 
> The Gamers Benchmark for *DirectX 11*
> 
> ...



 Vielleicht habe ich mir das Video auch gar nicht angeschaut ? 


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Muhuj (24. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Oh Danke, das stand vorhin noch nicht da, oder ich habe es übersehen  !
> Schade, hätte mir auch DX-10-Abwärtskompatibilität gewünscht, aber es gibt ja noch Vantage.
> 
> 
> ...




Meine Glaskugel sagt :
wer hier in den Thread geht macht alles aber als 1 Das Video gucken und sich Popcorn holen 

Gruß


----------



## totovo (24. Mai 2010)

xD das Ding ruckelt^^

kann man mal rauskriegen, mit welcher Graka die gebencht haben?
wenn das schon mit ner GTX480 so ruckel würde, dann weiß ich nicht wie es bei schwächeren Grakas aussieht^^


----------



## roadgecko (24. Mai 2010)

Das Video kommt wie ein Kino-Blockbuster daher 

EDIT: Bei mir ruckelt das Video nicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe gerade nur eins....RUCKEL RUCKEL...wenn ich an meine Pc denken muss^^

Aber sonst alter schwede das schaut ja mal Geil aus. Leck mich fettt...schön gemacht kann man mal sehen was DX11 alles kann.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Mai 2010)

Sieht Hammermäßig aus...erinnert auf den ersten Blick ein bissl an Bioshock oder !?
Bin mal gespannt!?!?


----------



## Walt (24. Mai 2010)

Sieht ja mal richtig geil aus... Und die msi U-Boote sind lustig 
Bei mir aufm iPhone ruckelt es nicht...


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Mai 2010)

iPhone power! 

Sieht aber echt gut aus, Vantage war ja grafisch mehr als schlecht...
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf gute Fermis/Nachfolger


----------



## Naumo (24. Mai 2010)

sau schön!! bin mal gespannt wie der benchmark auf nem "normalen" Gamer rechner laufen wird ^^


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Mai 2010)

Und ich kann es mir nicht angucken


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Mai 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> kann man mal rauskriegen, mit welcher Graka die gebencht haben?


 
Frag ich mich auch gerade.



totovo schrieb:


> wenn das schon mit ner GTX480 so ruckel würde.


 
Hoffentlich nicht,   ich befürchte es aber.


----------



## TKing (24. Mai 2010)

Ich denke schon das es ruckeln wird. Sieht man ja auch bei Heaven^^ Aber das Video wurde bestimmt auch nicht mit nur einer 480er gedreht.^^


----------



## praxiteen (24. Mai 2010)

Wieder was zum spielen für unsere bencher.hehe.wo da wohl die höchsten punkte landen?
mfg.auf in den kampf(wenn das ding herrausen ist)


----------



## Pdp (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder ruckelt das Video?



Ja,es ruckelt.
Aber bis auf diese Tatsache ist es einfach umwerfend.
Schon eine Art Kunst für sich.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Mai 2010)

Echt schönes Video, da bekommt man was fürs Auge.  Ich würde mich aber auch extrem über eine Fortsetzung zu Firefly Forrest aus dem 3DM05/06 freuen.  Die MSI-Werbung is ein bissl übertrieben find ich.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Mai 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die MSI-Werbung is ein bissl übertrieben find ich.



Naja, im 3DMark-Vantage ziert doch auch ein Sapphire-Logo das Boot, in dem die Tante im Benchmark davon düst^^. 
Vielleicht liegt es am Sponsoring  ? Zumindest will man auf der Computex am MSI-Stand den Benchmark vorführen. Vielleicht kommt es daher,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Nachdem Thilo es jetzt auch bemerkt hat mach ich hier mal zu.

*Alle Man(n) hier lang.*


----------

